# macros of honeycomb wax(budder) & od jackfrost thats been curing since october.



## Killuminati420 (Jul 16, 2011)

i got a nice new camera so i can get good HD shots not, this is some hella nice budder i've made recently, was never vacuum purged but it sure looks like it was.
the bud is jackfrost that was grown outdoors in southern oregon and has been curing since Oct.(9mo. cure) it was perfectly grown. taste is awesome, like sweet fresh bud, same with the smell. its super potent :hubba: .


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 17, 2011)

send sum of your trimmers south. cant pay enough for good manicuring. still got great color aswell. nice


----------



## Killuminati420 (Jul 18, 2011)

thanks, that's my trim job, i like my bud clean  eace:


----------



## Killuminati420 (Sep 24, 2011)

that honeycomb wax is "hash oil" (bho) thats been properly purged and made.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 24, 2011)

Man that looks like some dank smoke


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 25, 2011)

I would take one hit and konk out on the couch.  :hitchair:


----------

